# Northwest Illinois - Dump trucks for sale



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Im selling two dump trucks to replace with new ones. I also have 2 Saltdogg Stainless Electric 2 yard Vboxes for sale. Both trucks have bolt on sides and tarps that will be included. I can also leave Boss mounts and wiring on them.

2013 GMC 3500HD 50K miles, 6.0 4x4

2012 Dodge Ram 3500 33K miles, 5.7 Hemi 4x4

Spreaders - $3,500 OBO
Trucks- $27,500 each OBO

I will get more pics just snapped these after I salted the other day. Any questions let me know.


----------

